
Gawker Seeks Probe of Thiel’s Relationship with Hogan’s Lawyer - cft
http://www.wsj.com/articles/gawker-seeks-probe-of-thiels-relationship-with-hogans-lawyer-1476221169
======
jimmywanger
They're thrashing around grasping at straws.

They've already declared bankruptcy and lost their case. I'm not quite sure
why where the sources of funding from the people who are suing them are
relevant.

~~~
objclxt
> I'm not quite sure why where the sources of funding from the people who are
> suing them are relevant.

Because there are legal and ethical restrictions on third parties paying for
your legal representation.

When a third party pays for somebody's legal fees there needs to be an
understanding that the third party is not in control of the legal team they're
paying for. That's because what the third party wants may not necessarily by
in the client's best interests.

I am not saying that applies in this case - I'm just pointing out why courts
can and do find it on occasion relevant to ask who is funding a case and
whether if it is a third party they have made the appropriate arrangements.

~~~
jimmywanger
Thanks for the explanation. I try to steer clear of the law, as the only thing
that I do know is that the law doesn't have to make intuitive sense to non-
lawyers.

But in this particular situation, that sort of due diligence makes sense.

If you'll forgive me for a horribly mixed metaphor, this seems like a hail
mary pass late in the fourth quarter. I don't think Gawker has much of a
chance in any other way, so they're just throwing stuff against the wall to
see what sticks.

------
AlexB138
Not to be flippant, but this is pathetic. I don't generally care that much
about this sort of dramatic news, but Gawker completely made their own bed
here.

